# Playing with some toys this morning



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2015)

I had a little time while waiting for some adhesive to set up so I figured I'd get these finished since the blanks have been sitting on the bench for a couple months. 

Cocobolo and some Dyed/Stabilized Spalted Maple. I do like this kit but it is a bit of fussing around to get everything assembled and the kit cost is fairly high compared to where I'd want my price point to be for these so I don't know how many more of them I'd do..... 

It is entertaining to just sit and look through and keep turning the tube to watch the changing effects but then again, I'm easily amused 

Both finished with CA, wet sanded and polished.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 11, 2015)

What are they, kaleidoscopes?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2015)

justallan said:


> What are they, kaleidoscopes?



Whoops, Yes they are Kaleidoscopes. I totally spaced putting what they were in the OP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2015)

Cool lil toys. I like the coloring of the dyed maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 11, 2015)

I had to make a quick, unplanned trip up to the Cities on Monday for work and stopped in Woodcraft for a few minutes. I was looking at those kits briefly and thought about buying one, but didn't. Now I'm thinking I should have grabbed one so I can make one for our son to play with - I think he'd love watching the shifting and changing.

Very nice work, Colin! Those are nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2015)

How is the kaleidoscope feature? Wood looks fantastic! Chuck


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 11, 2015)

My Grandma had a couple of kaleidoscopes when I was a kid and I used to love playing with them. I would sit for what seemed like hours with that thing pointed at the big picture window in their living room. Every time I see these kits I am reminded of that and I keep telling myself that I just need to quite being such a cheap skate and order one. If I do I am going to be looking for a bigger kit. Thanks for posting these Colin they are very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> How is the kaleidoscope feature? Wood looks fantastic! Chuck




It's well designed and the parts are top quality but of course with the small chamber for the sparkly bits you don't get too many in there. I'm thinking about some larger kits if I can find one I like or one of the rod style that uses a colored glass rod you can twist and slide for the next ones......


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Cool lil toys. I like the coloring of the dyed maple



That was a fluke, they were supposed to be a darker burgundy but ended up quite pink. Of course I didn't keep any notes on the dye I used so I don't know if I can recreate the color....


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 11, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That was a fluke, they were supposed to be a darker burgundy but ended up quite pink. Of course I didn't keep any notes on the dye I used so I don't know if I can recreate the color....



Good fluke then!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 14, 2015)

Some terrific coloring on those.

Les


----------

